# wat für Hosen fahrt ihr ??



## Black Evil (3. April 2006)

Moin !
Wollte mal fragen ,was für Hosen ihr beim fahren tragt. Bisher habe ich immer etwas engere Jeans getragen. Aber da die jetzige bald im Merseburg ist, denke ich über den Kauf einer neuen nach. Allerdings habe ich starke Hemmungen vor diesen ganz engen Leggings-Teilen ! Die sehen einfach nur :kotz:  aus !!
Gibt es da eine Alternative. Außerdem saut man sich mit Jeans dauert das Hosenbeim an der Kurbel ein.


----------



## dhflow (3. April 2006)

Es gibt ja auch so "Freizeithosen" mit Sitzeinsatz. Das wäre ein Kompromiss zwischen Stil und Funktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Henny (3. April 2006)

für welchen einsatz soll die hose denn sein? race/cc oder eher enduro/freeride? Ich fahre mit ner mtb unterhose mit sitzpolster und darüber ne freizeitshorts für enduro/freeride.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (3. April 2006)

ich fahre nur im jutesack


----------



## BiNo (3. April 2006)

Ich fahre die hier 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zweirad/index.php?VID=1144089089Al6rOsI5ZtlhgLdt&Rub=urub&RubID=561&sortby=&StartID=&aktion=&aktionsrub=&suchOption=&suchWert=&vonSuche=&detailArtikel=1&limitstart=0&ArtikelID=5965&sortherst=&sortby=

ist vieleicht eine alternative zu den sexy Ballethöschen


----------



## fleroy (3. April 2006)

wie wÃ¤re es mit normalen jeans, oder habt ihr das geld zum kacken und kauft euch davon special arsch wÃ¤Ã¼rmer mit dennen ihr eure fahrleistung um 100% steigert da euer hintern jetzt auf 200â¬ taiwan ******** sitzt


----------



## studentx600 (3. April 2006)

fleroy schrieb:
			
		

> wie wÃ¤re es mit normalen jeans, oder habt ihr das geld zum kacken und kauft euch davon special arsch wÃ¤Ã¼rmer mit dennen ihr eure fahrleistung um 100% steigert da euer hintern jetzt auf 200â¬ taiwan ******** sitzt



was willst du mit diesem geistigen dÃ¼nnschiss sagen?? vermutlich gar nichts...


----------



## Lopus (4. April 2006)

Mit einer langen Jeans kann man ja wohl überhaupt nicht fahren. So von wegen Bewegungsfreiheit...
Ich fahre 'ne normale Sporthose (die günstiger ist als deine Jeans) und komm damit voll zurecht.
Wenn ich mal längere Strecken fahre (oder auf mein Rennrad steig) zieh ich eine superbequeme 30Euro-Radlerhose an, auf der ich um Welten besser SITZE (nicht fahre) als auf was anderem...


----------



## Boombe (4. April 2006)

Ich habe vor kurzem diese: http://www.rad-laden.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p696_CANNONDALE-DOUBLETRACK-BAGGY-SHORTS.html erstanden. 
Klasse Hose; günstig (im vgl. zu anderen), sehr leicht, herausnehmbare Innehose mit Polster und vor allem - für mich ganz wichtig - schlicht! 

Die Hose ist schwarz- das Material reflektiert auf den Bildern eben wie sau.


----------



## stay_anonym (4. April 2006)

der thread trifft sich gut, denn ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es hosen gibt, die am hinterteil wasserdicht sind. denn sobald ich bei kleineren regen fahre (3min) hab ich einen nassen a****. ich besitze kein schutzblech und rase mit 40 rum. gibts da irgendeine option?


----------



## clemson (4. April 2006)

fleroy schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit normalen jeans, oder habt ihr das geld zum kacken und kauft euch davon special arsch wäürmer mit dennen ihr eure fahrleistung um 100% steigert da euer hintern jetzt auf 200 taiwan ******** sitzt


arbeiten gehen, dann kann man geld kacken 
es kommt drauf an für was die hose guat sein so......
aber jeans  hat mehr style is scho klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (4. April 2006)

zum volldrecken, d.h. damit bissl dirt etc fahren is ne jeans vllt ganz oke, wenn nich sogar "kool", aber touren, DH etc sollte schon mit kleidung gefahren werden, die nich nur schutz bietet, sondern auch bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## HB76 (4. April 2006)

fleroy schrieb:
			
		

> wie wÃ¤re es mit normalen jeans, oder habt ihr das geld zum kacken und kauft euch davon special arsch wÃ¤Ã¼rmer mit dennen ihr eure fahrleistung um 100% steigert da euer hintern jetzt auf 200â¬ taiwan ******** sitzt



vor dem posting bist du doch sicher die treppe runter gefallen, oder?


----------



## Flok (4. April 2006)

Im Sommer:











Fox Mid Ranger 05. Wirklich sehr bequem, gutes Polster und zudem ein flexibeler Einsatz, der sich genauso wie eine richtige Race-Hose im inneren der Shorts an die Oberschenkel anschmiegt. Also kein Auskühlen, da der Einsatz fest auf den Oberschenkel liegt und darüber noch der weiter geschnittene Baggy-Stoff befindet.

Im Winter fahr ich eine billige Aldi-Radhose und darüber kommt abermals meine Fox Mid Ranger.


----------



## guuuude (4. April 2006)

HB76 schrieb:
			
		

> vor dem posting bist du doch sicher die treppe runter gefallen, oder?


   Wahrscheinlich genau einmal zu oft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]

Hey Fleroy kauf Dir mal lieber ne gude Race Face dann klappt das auch mim Fahren


----------



## braintrust (5. April 2006)

fahre die scott steel short, sehr angenehm mit separatem sitzpolster. gibs bei stadler gerade fÃ¼r 39â¬ im angebot.
als "weite" lange kann ich die scott atlas empfehlen, da kannste dann per RV die beinenden abtrennen und man hat ne kurze hose.kostenpunkt glaub ich 60â¬


----------



## KaschmirKönig (5. April 2006)

also die scott atlas ist ja mal echt schick, bei ebay fängt die aber erst mit 90 euro an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (5. April 2006)

jupp hat mir auch gefallen 
hier fÃ¼r glatte 60â¬
atlas

allerdings steht da nix Ã¼ber das sitzpolster /unterhose, war auf jedenfall bei der kurzen dabei


----------



## super-tina (5. April 2006)

also ich hab mir für MTB Touren und ein paar Freeride Touren BW Hosen gekauft, da hat man schön platz kann sie abschneiden bei bedarf kosten nicht viel gint es in jede Menge farben und dadrunter zieh ich ne normale Radhose damit komme ich super klar.


----------



## Molly (5. April 2006)

Kona Shorts. Habe ich schon lange und halten was aus. Im Winter mit langen Leggings/U-Hosen/Beinlingen ect.


----------



## Bikerflo (9. April 2006)

Genau wie viele von euch hasse ich anliegende Radhosen, hab zur zeit ne schwarze von Scott(abtrennbare Beine), will mir aber fürn sommer noch die FOX High Frequency kaufen, super Teil.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. April 2006)

Sugoi RS FLex bib. Gute hose, kann ich aber von P/L absolut nicht empfehlen und würd sie mir nicht wieder kaufen, sondern lieber 2x halb so teure, die in Form kaum nachstehen, aber statt 3 lagigem SItzpolster vielleicht nur 2 Lagen haben.


----------



## sterniwaf (16. April 2006)

Es ist mir total egal, ob die engen Radhosen blöd aussehen! Habe gestern auf einer 80 km Tour meine neue Giordana Radhose von Rose für 45 Euro ausprobiert. Voll geil das Teil! Fühlt sich an, als ob man nichts anhat! Mensch, ich bin happy, das ich 100 Euro an einer Assos gespart habe. Ich halte nichts von diesen Schlabberdingern, diese weiten Shorts meine ich. Scheuern an den Beinen und wenn sie richtig durchgeschwitzt sind, klebt der Stoff, der zuviel ist, eklig an den Beinen. Und das sieht erst be******** aus!


----------



## mistermongo (16. April 2006)

ich würde mir auch, weil es ja jetzt wieder warm wird ne 3/4 holn oder für kältere Tage einfach ne Tom Tailor jeans also irgendne alte...aber ich würd mir ne 3/4 FOX holn dei is abolut geil dadrunten dann Scheinbeinschoner und dann is gut!


----------



## Lopus (16. April 2006)

Gestern ist mir ein weiterer Vorteil von engen Hosen aufgefallen: Zecken können sich nicht nach oben arbeiten.
Bin durch so Gestrüpp gefahren und hatte gleich 3 von den Biestern am Schienbein rumkrabbeln, und an der Naht von meiner Hose kommen die wahrscheinlich nicht vorbei.
Ich fahre jetzt immer eine enge Trägerhose und eine normale kurze drüber, das ist viel bequemer als nur ne Unterhose und 'ne Short drüber.


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. April 2006)

Hi.
Fahre immer mit breiteren Jeans.


----------



## Milass (16. April 2006)

Hi,

Ich furh letzte sasion auf ner 40 radhose herum, hats leider nich über 2000km geschafft die hose  
werde mir wohl ne nalini oder assos zulegen.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (16. April 2006)

hi, 

Hab mit ner Winterhose vom aldi ohne Träger angefangen.
Jetzt hab ich ne Gonso Philadelphia mit Träger aus em Karstadt (sehr große Auswahl!  ) die hab ich sogar für 60 statt 80 bekommen weil ein Fädchen abstand. 
Jetzt will ich nix anderes mehr fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die Winterhose hab ich zersägt und benutze sie als Beinlinge  

Grüsse


----------



## sterniwaf (17. April 2006)

Hey Milass, welche Marke?


----------



## timmi74 (19. April 2006)

hey  

kurze trägerlose von gore bikewear. klasse polster - auch nach mehreren stunden fahrt gibts kein hintern-aua mehr. das ding zieh ich meistens drunter, außer im sommer natürlich. kostet so um die 70 euro beim freundlichen sportartikel-händler, ist es aber auch wert!

gruß


----------



## toschi77-77 (19. April 2006)

Hy, 

da ich Touren fahre und auf den lässigen Style stehe, habe ich mir ein paar sehr kurze und robuste AXO hosen gekauft. Trage aber noch sehr gute "Radlerhosen" drunter, da die Axo kein Innenpolster haben. Apropo ALDI Winterhosen, so verkehrt waren die nicht, einziges manko,  es kam nicht´s rein - aber auch nicht´s raus!!!

toschi77-77


----------



## Der Elch (19. April 2006)

Ich persÃ¶nlich schwÃ¶re bei den Temperaturen ja auch meine 3/4-Sparkhose. Die war auch garnicht teuer und ist schon 6 Jahre alt, hat TrÃ¤ger und was lÃ¤ssiges kann man immernoch drÃ¼ber ziehen. FÃ¼r Sommer ne aitos ( die hier ). Kann beides nur empfehlen. Ne Short fÃ¼r ein paar â¬ kann man immer drÃ¼ber ziehen oder halt ne teurere. Ganz wie mans mag.


----------



## Kona stab rider (20. April 2006)

ich fahr ne oakley widow maker die ist sehr angenehm zum tragen kostet aber leider 120 Euro


----------



## öcsi (20. April 2006)

Ich fahre nur enge Hosen. Ist einfach praktischer. Und über Geschmack kann man ja bekanntlich streiten. Hab ne kurze Assos, einfach obergeil wenn auch teuer. Ne lange Winterhose von Gore, auch sehr gut. und ne 3/4 lange von Pearl Izumi deren Sitzpolster nicht ganz so überzeugt.

Ach ja, mit der Jeans fahre ich bisweilen auch. So zum Einkaufen in die Stadt zum Beispiel 

Öcsi


----------



## inar. (21. April 2006)

Wenn du was besonders möchtest check doch mal die Teile von SPACE JUNKS .

Habe eine ultraleichte Nylonhose in einem Tarnmuster ,
original  Tschechisches Cordura , kommt cool und hat viele Taschen ,
darunter gibts eine short und fertig .


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (21. April 2006)

Pearl Izumi Veer
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (21. April 2006)

Sugoi Gusto Short oder Fox High Frequency. Bei der Sugoi ist das Sitzpolster besser und dicker. Bei Fox dafür die Oberhose.  Bei der Fox ist die Innenhose leider nicht heraustrennbar.


----------



## cos75 (21. April 2006)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Pearl Izumi Veer
> Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


Kann man bei der das Sitzpolster rausnehmen ?


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (21. April 2006)

Nein. Kann man leider nicht. Aber ich find, das braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. April 2006)

Zum Training ne flotte enge Radhose von Protective oder Assos,
zum Spaß haben und rumeiern ne Fox 360 oder sowas...

Wenn es so super warm ist, dann sind die Fox Hosen nicht sehr angenehm.
Dann lieber ne richtige Radhose... auch wenn es auf nem Enduro n bißchen
komisch aussieht. Aber EGAL...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. April 2006)

Also die Scott Atlas fahr ich auch. Stadler hatte sie für 60 Eus vor 2 Monaten im Angebot. Innenhose wird mitgeliefert. Wenns warm wird abzippen und du hast eine Short. Protektoren lassen such auch ohne Probleme darunter anziehen. Super Hose und leichter als ne Jeans. Und gut aussehen tuts auch noch.


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2006)

hi, wollte gerade nen neuen Beitrag zum Thema aufmachen, hat mir jemand nen Tipp für ne halblange MTB Hose? Sollte nicht enganliegend sein und halt übers Knie gehen... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2006)

Gut Aussehen? nach 80km in so einer schlabberhose würde mich mal interessieren wie mein Hintern da aussehen würde...

Hab mir die FI MILLE von ASSOS rausgelassen, die passt genial und der Hintern bleibt heile


----------



## tjp (22. April 2006)

bullwei schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings habe ich starke Hemmungen vor diesen ganz engen Leggings-Teilen !


Probier es einfach mal aus, Du wirst schon von niemanden ausgelacht werden.


> Gibt es da eine Alternative.


Nein, alle weiten Hosen haben deutlich funktionale Nachteile, zum Beispiel bleibt man mit ihnen leicht am Sattel hängen, die Hosen rutschen leichter runter etc. pp.


----------



## Mongoele (23. April 2006)

also ich fahre auf längeren touren eigentlich am liebsten die kurzen engen von gore. die finde ich am angenehmsten. ich kann nicht verstehen, warum so viele leute ein problem mit den engen hosen habe...


----------



## tutterchen (23. April 2006)

bullwei schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> Wollte mal fragen ,was für Hosen ihr beim fahren tragt. Bisher habe ich immer etwas engere Jeans getragen. QUOTE]
> 
> ich fahre mtb und rr, einheitlich nur mit "richtigen" radhosen


----------



## Nanaki (23. April 2006)

Mongoele schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fahre auf längeren touren eigentlich am liebsten die kurzen engen von gore. die finde ich am angenehmsten. ich kann nicht verstehen, warum so viele leute ein problem mit den engen hosen habe...



Ist halt nicht jeder ein Spargeltarzan  und Wurstpellen (=enge Radhosen) auf Speckröllchen machen sich nun mal nicht gut. Ich zieh daher ersteres aus grundsätzlich nur "drunter"


----------



## sterniwaf (23. April 2006)

Ob dürre Beinchen, die in einer Schlabberhose stecken, besser aussehen(dann noch vielleicht mit Ansatz zu Krampfadern, hatte selber dies Problem, inzwischen durch Biken verschwunden!) sei dahingestellt. Optik ist für mich kein Argument, ich lasse mich gerne von meiner Frau beraten, welche Designs für mich gut aussehen. Zum "drunter ziehen": Je mehr Stoff, umso mehr Reibung! Wenn es über 20 Grad geht, ist alles bei mir zuviel!


----------



## Mongoele (23. April 2006)

Nanaki schrieb:
			
		

> Ist halt nicht jeder ein Spargeltarzan  und Wurstpellen (=enge Radhosen) auf Speckröllchen machen sich nun mal nicht gut. Ich zieh daher ersteres aus grundsätzlich nur "drunter"



ach so ja gut. aber ich bin selber weit davon entfernt ein spargeltarzan zu sein.  

aber wenn ich ich wie gestern die isar rauf und runter fahre zählt eigentlich nur noch die funktionalität. aber jedem wie er es mag...


----------



## Deleted 9600 (23. April 2006)

Hat mal einer was von der Marke getestet:

http://shop1.booga.de/product_info.php?products_id=20&cPath=1_8_63_67

Ich frage mich gerade, ob die Bilder oder die Hose "sche...." sind/ist...

Habe da vor Jahrem mal Trickots gekauft, bin zufrieden.


----------



## Mongoele (23. April 2006)

Hotzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mal einer was von der Marke getestet:
> 
> http://shop1.booga.de/product_info.php?products_id=20&cPath=1_8_63_67
> 
> ...



also nen style award werden die bestimmt nicht gewinnen...  

lohnt es sich eigentlich, die kohle für ne assos hose auszugeben? 
mir hat gestern nach 40km ziemlich der hintern weh getan. ist das normal?


----------



## öcsi (24. April 2006)

ob man die kohle für ne Assos ausgeben will muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich habs getan und nicht bereut. Zwar tut mir nach 40km bisweilen auch der hintern weh, aber bestimmt nicht wegen der hose 

Öcsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (25. April 2006)

Jo, danke für die reege Teilnahme !
Ihr müßt wissen, dass ich eher Touren fahre und eigendlich nur mal wissen wollte,ob diese engen Leggins-Radhosen echt so viele Vorteile bieten. Wenn ich so über die Lande fahre, halte ich auch gern mal zum Tee trinken oder zum kleinen Einkauf. Und da ich auch nicht grade der dünnste bin, habe ich eben voll die Hemmungen mit so engen Dingern zu fahren.
Toll finde ich jedoch diese Trägerhosen, welche so schön den unteren Rückenbereich vor Zugluft schützen.
Klar, fahre ich auch am liebsten in kurzen Shorts, aber dass sieht bei den momentan noch niedrigen Temperaturen noch beknackter aus als ne Leggins...


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (25. April 2006)

Ja das mit den Trägern und dem Netzrücken ist echt angenehm.

Habe diese Radhose  hier (Bild 1, Bild 2) und find die suuuuper angenehm.

Werde wohl bei Nalini bleiben...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. April 2006)

Also ich fahre so ne "Schlapperhose" wir sie genannt wird im Freeridebereich und bin noch nie am Sattel hängengeblieben. Die Schlapperhose als Zipphose bring auch mehr, da ich nicht den Stress ständig habe die Beinlinge wieder in die richtige Position zu bringen. Fühle mich wohler als wenn ich so ein knalle enges Teil anhabe. Die enganliegenden Teile sind sicher windschnittiger und sehen bestimmt schick aus wenn ich mit einem RR oder CC Bike unterwegs bin. So hat wohl jede Hose ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Deleted 9600 (25. April 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:
			
		

> Fühle mich wohler als ...


 
Sich selber wohlfühlen drin: Sehr wichtig!


----------



## Deleted 9600 (25. April 2006)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das mit den Trägern und dem Netzrücken ist echt angenehm.
> 
> Habe diese Radhose hier (Bild 1, Bild 2) und find die suuuuper angenehm.
> 
> Werde wohl bei Nalini bleiben...


 
Nalini... ich komme gerade von meiner Abendausfahrt mit ca 11 Jahre alten Nalini-Handschuhen zurück (Telekom irgendwas), wenn die Qualität immer noch so gut ist...

Wieviel hast Du denn für diese Hose gelöhnt?


----------



## Bond007 (25. April 2006)

Ich fahre aktuell auch in etwas weiter geschnittenen Hosen, meine 1. ist eine
von *Gore*, letzten Herbst habe ich noch eine 2. von *FOX* ergattert, beide tragen sich sehr gut, hängen geblieben bin ich bisher mit beiden auch nicht am Sattel.   
Dennoch möchte ich mir als 3. Hose eine _enge_ holen, entweder eine
Assos oder Gore, auch wenn sie jeweils sehr teuer ausfallen!


----------



## MasterAss (25. April 2006)

Also ich habe eine enge von boc24 von niedriger Qualtiät. Das Polster ist echt nur so lala..
Da ich es bescheuert finde mir die Beine zu rasieren, sieht das echt kakke aus mit engen Hosen, da dann immer ein paar Haare durch den dünnen Stoff gucken. 

Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt als zweite Hose die hier gekauft http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=7651. Super geiles Teil, wie ich finde. Die Innenhose ist seperat und somit austauschbar und waschbar. Glaub mein Po muss sich erst an das bessere Polster von Scott gewöhnen. Ist härter als mein bisheriges.
Habe die Hose heute bei Temperaturen um die 23° getestet. Hat kein anderes Schwitzverhalten als bei meiner engen. Belüftung ist sehr gut, hat mich doch sehr überrascht.
Da ich eher der ausdauernde, längerfahrende Typ Biker bin (laut Zeitschriftenklassifikationen würd ich mich zwischen Touren und Marathonstil einschätzen), war ich mir anfangs nicht ganz sicher wegen der "Schlabberhose". Hat so den Freestyle, Enduro - Touch. Aber ich finde die Hose echt  
Kauf nix anderes mehr. Auch beim Marathon wird die angezogen. Egal ob andere dumm gucken.


----------



## LB2 (25. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich will jetzt nicht aufzählen welche Hosen ich habe, bzw schon ausprobiert habe. Aber hier vielleicht ein Typ für die Jeansfraktion.
Meine neueste creation ist eine Motorradjeans von Hein Gericke.
Sie ist cool, weit geschnitten (jedenfalls für mich -groß, schlank), hat gepolsterten Knie- und Sitzbereich, viele Gürtelschlaufen. Der Kniebereich ist mit extra Nähten versehen -Bewegungsfreiheit.
So, jetzt kommt der Clou. Da ich bei Jeans immer das Problem hatte, dass sie mir die Kette geputzt haben oder sogar in die Kette kamen, folgende Konstruktion: meine Frau hat mir einfach im hinteren, unteren Bereich, so kurz von unter dem Knie bis nach unten zum Hosensaum keilförmig (im geöffneten Zustand) einen Reißverschluss aufgenäht. So, zum fahren kann ich jetzt mal schnell zuziehen und nichts mehr mit Kette.

Hat das jemand verstanden?

Tights und andere eng anliegende Hosen -ja, aber immer was drüber, wg. Tutu-Effekt.

Gruss LB2


----------



## cal..45 (26. April 2006)

ich trage am liebsten cargo bzw. ranger hosen. der stoff ist unheimlich robust und man bekommt durch die groÃen seitentaschen auch ordentlich was rein. ausserdem bekommt man die bei ebay fÃ¼r 10-15â¬/stÃ¼ck hinterher geworfen.

bei dem preis kann man sich auch zwei, drei stÃ¼ck fÃ¼r den sommer kaufen und einfach per schere zur shorts umwandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkBB (26. April 2006)

Ich fahr so eine Baggy-Short von Cannondale. Teuer, aber gut. Hab sie zwar erst eine Woche, aber trotz 120 km kann ich noch sitzen und meine Saison hat ja vor 'ner Woche angefangen . Hatte davor eine Trägerhose, die war zwar etwas luftiger, aber sah bescheiden aus. Mit der CD kann man halt auch mal ein Eis essen gehen...  

http://de.cannondale.com/clothing/06/AW/model-6M220.html

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Bond007 (26. April 2006)

*@MarkBB:* WO hast Du denn die Cannondale-Short gekauft  Und *wieviel* hast Du dafür zahlt?


----------



## MarkBB (26. April 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *@MarkBB:* WO hast Du denn die Cannondale-Short gekauft  Und *wieviel* hast Du dafür zahlt?



Gekauft hab ich sie im http://www.bike-shop.de in Echterdingen (allerdings im Laden). Der offizielle Preis ist 95,- , ich hab se etwas billiger bekommen, weil ich ja gleich noch das passende Bike gekauft hab .

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Bond007 (26. April 2006)

MarkBB schrieb:
			
		

> ...allerdings im Laden). Der offizielle Preis ist 95,- , ich hab se etwas billiger bekommen, weil ich ja gleich noch das passende Bike gekauft hab .



Stimmt, im Online-Shop ist sie *NICHT* aufgeführt, trotzdem merce.


----------



## mpaul (27. April 2006)

Hi,

bin auch eher Freund von weiteren Hosen....
diese sind superbequem und sehr strapazierfähig
ich trage diese hier...... man bekommt sie u.a. bei http://www.army-world.de

Micha


----------



## face the race (27. April 2006)

ich fahre mtb - keine hose

hab für fr ne mace chamber
und für tour und training specialized enduro short


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobeagle (28. April 2006)

Seit heuer eine assos T FI. Mille! 

http://www.assos.com/products/summer_detail.aspx?color=black&id=54

Hat mir mein Schätzchen geschenkt, selbst kaufen wär mir vermutlich zu teuer und die Gore sollen auch saugut sein.
Das Sitzpolster ist einfach genial und kein Vergleich mit meiner alten Nalini...

Freue mich schon auf die langen Tagestouren...


----------



## Bond007 (28. April 2006)

jobeagle schrieb:
			
		

> Seit heuer eine assos T FI. Mille!



   ...ja wunderbar - mußt mir unbedingt nach den 1.
Ausfahrten einen Bericht geben, will mir genau die gleiche auch zulegen, auch
wenn´s kein billig´s Vergnügen ist! Aber die äußerst positiven Erfahrungsberichte stimmen nur für die Assos!!!


----------



## Mongoele (28. April 2006)

ist das die kombihose von gore & assos?


----------



## jobeagle (28. April 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja wunderbar - mußt mir unbedingt nach den 1.
> Ausfahrten einen Bericht geben, will mir genau die gleiche auch zulegen, auch
> wenn´s kein billig´s Vergnügen ist! Aber die äußerst positiven Erfahrungsberichte stimmen nur für die Assos!!!



Die ersten Ausfahrten hat sie schon hinter sich (z. B. letzten Sonntag MTB-Franken-Bike-Marathon in Liechtenfels/Trieb - Kurzstrecke):

Ein Traum! keinerlei wunde Stellen oder Scheuerstellen mehr im Schritt...
Bin auch zuversichtlich, daß sie sich auf den Tagestouren bewährt. Ich werde da aber auch noch Creme auftragen:
klingt zwar lustig, aber bei mir hat sich die Creme für den Baby-Popo bewährt - riecht weniger nach Sport, mehr nach Wickeltisch - aber nach ein paar Stunden schwitzen fällt das nicht mehr auf


----------



## Bond007 (28. April 2006)

Das tönt doch seeeehr gut, danke Dir!  
Vielleicht hol ich mir eine noch im Mai oder spätestens dann im Juni!  
Sowas besitzt man ja dann auch einige Jahre, wenn nix Gravierendes derweil
passiert.  Das mit der Cremé müsst ich wohl ausprobieren.


----------



## red dust rider (30. April 2006)

hallo, verkaufe eine nagelneue dainese axis pant mit abnehbahren beinen in m für 80 euro


----------



## FeltBiker (1. Mai 2006)

FÃ¼r die kalte Jahreszeit hab ich mir die Profi zugelegt. Dies weil mit Windstoppermembran versehen. Die Funktion ist gut, die Passform lÃ¤sst doch etwas zu wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig -bei einem Preis von 219sFr. ~144â¬ hÃ¤tte ich mehr erwartet. Zudem sind die Beine abzippbar.

Kaufen wÃ¼rde ich mir die Hose nicht mehr; manchmal denke ich, ein MÃ¼llsack hat die bessere Passform! Aber, vielleicht sind meine AnsprÃ¼che bezÃ¼glich Preis/Leistung nicht mehr ZeitgemÃ¤ss.

In diesem Sinne
Beste GrÃ¼sse
Peter


----------

